# FTP Server mit Siemens Gigaset SE 551 USB



## thobeoz (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

der Router `Siemens Gigaset SE 551 WLAN DSL/Cable` bietet die Möglichkeit einen FTP-/Web- Server einzurichten. Dabei können die Daten, die zugänglich gemacht werden sollen, auf einem USB- Stick gespeichert werden. Der USB- Stick wir dann direkt am Router eingesteckt.

Ich habe beides (FTP- und Web- Server) eingerichtet. Im LAN funktioniert auch alles bestens.
Versuche ich von Außen auf den FTP Server zuzugreifen, komme ich bis zur Username-/Passwort- Abfrage. Nach Eingabe von Username-/Passwort erscheint dann die typische `Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden` Mitteilung.

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?


----------

